# Krebserregende Stoffe in Fahrradgriffen?



## Postmount (3. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin zufällig auf einen Artikel bei Stiftung Warentest gestoßen, bei dem Koffer getestet wurden. In den Griffen waren oft hohe Mengen an stark krebserregenden Schadstoffen, egal wie teuer der Koffer war. Hier werden diese Schadstoffe bei Stiftung Warentest beschrieben (und es wird erklärt, wie sie in die Griffe kommen): Link.
Weiß jemand, wie es diesbezüglich bei den Griffen von Cube aussieht? 
Wäre schön, wenn man mir etwas dazu sagen könnte.

Freundliche Grüße

Robert


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. November 2016)

Die Dosis ist, unabhängig vom Inverkehrbringer des Fahrrades übrigens, immer so immens hoch, daß schon die bloße Annäherung auf wenige Zentimeter gesundheitliche Schädigungen erwarten läßt!! Anfassen geht gar nicht. Da mußt Du mit sofortigem Exitus kalkulieren 

Ich hoffe Du gärtnerst selber und produzierst Dir sämtliche (und ich meine: _sämtliche_) Deiner Lebensmittel selber um jegliches Risiko für Dich ausschließen zu können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmount (3. November 2016)

Hallo Heiko, leider hilft Dein unqualifizierter Beitrag in keiner Weise weiter.


----------



## SeppmitS (3. November 2016)

Koffergriffe am Rat...Nein Danke.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. November 2016)

Postmount schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko, leider hilft Dein unqualifizierter Beitrag in keiner Weise weiter.


Trotzdem gern geschehen


----------



## Postmount (3. November 2016)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Koffergriffe am Rat...Nein Danke.


Soll das ein Witz sein? Ich meinte natürlich nicht, dass Koffergriffe an den Rädern sind. Ich habe das Problem von den Koffergriffen zu den Fahrradgriffen übertragen.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (3. November 2016)

Ja, in Fahrrattgriffen sind oft krebseregende und erbgutschädigende Stoffe enthalten.
Die werden durch den Handschweiß gelöst und über die Haut aufgenommen.

Also, so wie ich ganzjährig mit Langfingerhandschuhen fahren und die Risiken werden gemindert.

Kann jemand was über krebseregende Farbstoffe oder erbgutschädigende Weichmacher in Handschuhen sagen?


----------



## MrMapei (3. November 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Kann jemand was über krebseregende Farbstoffe oder erbgutschädigende Weichmacher in Handschuhen sagen?


Diese Gefahr kannst du vermeiden, wenn du Biobaumwollhandschuhe als Innenhandschuh anziehst.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (3. November 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Diese Gefahr kannst du vermeiden, wenn du Biobaumwollhandschuhe als Innenhandschuh anziehst.


Über oder unter meinen Latexinnenhandschuhen?


----------



## hdamok (3. November 2016)

Sehr interessante Fragestellung. 
Mir stellte sich sofort die Frage welche Griffe wohl am unbedenklichsten sind und welche Gefahren von den einzelnen Kunststoffen ausgehen. PVC, Silikon, Schaumgriffe, Korkgriffe, Lenkerband usw.
Je nach Fahrleistung hat man die Griffe schon sehr viele Stunden pro Woche in der Hand.


----------



## Delgado (3. November 2016)

War .. einfach zu Hause bleiben und das Internet zumüllen schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmount (3. November 2016)

Warum kommen in diesem Unterforum eigentlich so viele Troll-Antworten? Im Tech-Talk habe ich wesentlich bessere Erfahrungen machen können...
Schade eigentlich, aber gerade z.B. die Antwort von Delgado scheint mir leider ziemlich ignorant bis ... 
Und bei den anderen bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher, welche da jetzt genau ernst gemeint sind und welche mich verar... wollen.
Wirklich traurig - und das bei einem so ernsten Thema.
Naja, wie dem auch sei, wenn jemand noch etwas Konstruktives beitragen möchte, würde ich mich freuen, die Anderen können bitte aufhören das Internet und vor allem mein Thema zuzumüllen (es wird euch sowieso nichts bringen, da ich bei weiteren derartigen Beiträgen nach der Devise verfahren werde: "Don't feed the troll"!).


----------



## noocelo (3. November 2016)

1. nich' aufregen

2. such' mal im archiv. es gab vor monaten einen thread zu diesem thema. im rahmen dessen wurden vereinzelt hersteller angeschrieben und um stellungnahmen gebeten. ich such' ma kurz ...
... hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/weic...fen-pak-in-gummigriffen.699007/#post-12062787

zieh' dir ein paar keywords und schreib' cube einen zweizeiler. antwort kannste dann ja hier sinngemäß posten und gut is'.


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. November 2016)

Postmount schrieb:


> Warum kommen in diesem Unterforum eigentlich so viele Troll-Antworten?



Jemand, der wie die Meisten hier dank unseren Ministerien, die uns tagein, tagaus beschützen, täglich bedenkliche Mengen Schadstoffe über Kleidung, Nahrung, Wasser und Luft aufnimmt, macht sich Gedanken über Giftstoffe in Fahrrattgriffen? Wer ist hier der Troll?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. November 2016)

.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (4. November 2016)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz. Ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, wieviel krebserregende Stoffe erst in meinen Reifen sein müssen.
> ...


Griffe! Nicht Reifen.
Es geht um _*Griffe*_!


----------



## Deleted 92748 (4. November 2016)

Mäntel, es heißt Mäntel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (4. November 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Griffe... Reifen...


Würd beides nicht essen.
Die interessantere Frage wär, wie es mit  aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. November 2016)

.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (4. November 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ...
> Die interessantere Frage wär, wie es mit  aussieht.


Wäre wohl mal einer Überlegung wert.
Scheint ja hier bei nicht wenigen Standardbeschäftigung zu sein ...


----------

